# Best Tomato Salad



## garliclover28 (Jun 19, 2004)

Fresh tomatoes (sliced)
Fresh Basil (finely minced)
Fresh Oregano (finely minced)
Fresh mint (finely minced)
3 Tbsp good quality extra virgen olive oil 
1 Tbsp Balsamic vinegar
½ Tbsp Lemon juice
1 tsp pesto
4 cloves garlic (finely chopped)
¼ red onion (finely sliced)
Mozzarella di buffalo (thickly sliced)
3 oz blue cheese (crumbled)
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Method

1, Arrange the sliced tomatoes on a large platter, a little overlapping with each other. Arrange the slices of mozzarella on top, dispersed amongst the tomatoes.

2, Sprinkle the herbs over the tomatoes and mozzarella.  

3, Combine the oil, lemon juice, vinegar, pesto and garlic in a bowl. Sprinkle over the tomatoes.

4, Sprinkle the red onion and crumbled blue cheese over the salad. Season to taste.

5, Leave for several hours so that the tomatoes can take up the juices.
____________________________________________________________

‘I eat my peas with honey, I’ve done it all my life
It makes them taste quite funny, but it keeps them on my knife’

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_ea
http://www.channel4.com/life/microsites/J/jamie/
http://www.allculinaryschools.com


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 20, 2004)

I think you'll have a few people here agreeing!!!!  Sounds like something I want right now!!!!


----------



## Pazzo (Aug 27, 2004)

In Italy, we call this salad caprese. In the Italian version, it is just mozzarella di buffalo, tomato (pomodoro), balsamico (balsamic vinegar), olio (olive oil), basilico (basil).


----------



## GB (Aug 27, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I think you'll have a few people here agreeing!!!!  Sounds like something I want right now!!!!



Yes that is for sure!!! I have all the ingredients except for the blue cheese. Guess I know what I am buying on the way home tonight. Thanks for the wonderful recipe garliclover28!


----------



## Mrsp16 (Sep 16, 2004)

*tomatoes*

THANKS..YOUR RECIPE SOUNDS LIKE THE BEST...NOW I KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH MY 100'S OF TOMATOES I GREW THIS SUMMER!!!!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 18, 2004)

Just thinly slice some vine ripened fruit and season with sea salt and fresh ground black pepper. Let stand for 30 minutes....woweeeeeeeeee :!:


----------



## middie (Sep 18, 2004)

everyone's right.
sounds terrific!


----------



## Claire (Sep 20, 2004)

A midwest version of the mozerella/tomato salad:  buy a bag of cheese curd (Mozerella type).  Cherry tomatoes.  Slice the cherry tomatoes in half, put in a bowl with the mozerella curds and some basil.  Toss with olive oil.  This is great because cherry tomatoes are the only tomatoes that taste good through the winter, so it is perfect for holiday get togethers.  If you can't get fresh basil, buy a dry Italian herb mix, just make sure you mix it and the olive oil in advance.  And yes, you can use your favorite Italian dressing.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2004)

Claire said:
			
		

> A midwest version of the mozerella/tomato salad:  buy a bag of cheese curd (Mozerella type).  Cherry tomatoes.  Slice the cherry tomatoes in half, put in a bowl with the mozerella curds and some basil.  Toss with olive oil.  This is great because cherry tomatoes are the only tomatoes that taste good through the winter, so it is perfect for holiday get togethers.  If you can't get fresh basil, buy a dry Italian herb mix, just make sure you mix it and the olive oil in advance.  And yes, you can use your favorite Italian dressing.



This sounds really good.  BTW, you live in a beautiful part of Illinois.


----------



## Claire (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, I do.  Right now is case in point.  Beautiful.  We've lived all over, and spent three years in an RV looking for the perfect retirement town.  Fell in love.  Our friends give us a hard time for selecting a place they didn't know existed, but when they visit, they fall in love with Galena as well.


----------

